# Lying down for 15 minutes after ET



## ang122

Did anyone see the daily mail today? There is a full page on daughters using their mothers eggs and whether that is right, than a column about improving your chances of the embie staying on board if you have 15 minutes lying down after transfer - I would have thought every lady stayed lying down for a while after due to the sedation used?? 15 minutes doesn't seem very long?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Most women don't have sedation after ET  and are bursting to go to the loo after a full bladder and waiting for the transfer. But the Drs tell us the embryos won't fall out!

Good luck with your cycle
L x


----------



## Caz.s

Hi ya

I never llayed down after et for 15 mins. I needed the toilet sso badly the first time I couldnt wait 

I think I might next time I dont care how much I need the toilet I think I will do anything to give them a better chance!!!

The link is below and I think its based more towards IUI 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1223986/Women-going-IVF-told-lie-feet-boost-conception-50.html

good lcuk everyone xx


----------



## PKM

I read this article too (during my wait for EC).

I thought this article today specifically refers to IUI - ? - however.... I have also read studies from the USA which recommend 1hr of bed rest after ET.

I would be interested to know more up to date info and research on the 1hr ET bed rest if anyone has any links.


----------



## ang122

aha - thanks ladies! You are all correct - I have had another read, and surely we all know that lying down for a while afterwards if we were trying naturaly would increase chances of the spern staying longer? Why, as a country do we spend so much money doing research that states the obvious??

Yes, a study on what can help after IVF would be great! XXX


----------



## PKM

http://www.advancedfertility.com/embryotransfer.htm

This clinic in the USA recommends a 1hr lie down afterwards. I have seen a few more which recommend the same. I am not sure what it's based on though.

If nothing else a short rest would certainly make me 'feel' like I'd done something to aid 'sticking' which is probably the worst 'unknown quantity' in this process.


----------



## GretaGarbo

Yes as Caz says, its referring to IUI rather than IVF. Still, an easy mistake to make seeing as the title of the article is "Women going through *IVF* told to lie back and put their feet up to boost conception by 50%"! 

I think the study is worthwhile though. As Ang says, we probably all know that lying down after TTC naturally may help because of keeping the sperm in place for as long as possible. However prior to my IUIs, I remember reading various pieces that said that resting after an IUI isn't needed as the sperm is in the uterus, it can't come down into the vagina and leak out, unlike when TTC naturally. However this study seems to suggest otherwise, which is interesting.

- Greta.


----------



## Rachel2

My one and only pregnancy was after an iui - I lay down all day afterwards on side where I knew the eggs were  going to pop out to help the sperm enter that fallopian tube. Don't know if it made a difference but I got a bfp anyway! x


----------



## Sharon69

Hi there, 
my name is Sharon and I had my 4th IVF cycle this week and had embryo transfer on Wednesday. I am a nurse and a colleague directed me to a new piece of strong research in the British Medical Journal (BMJ). This is the full reference, it can be obtained in 'full text' if you know someone who works in a hospital and has access to 'Athens' article search:

Inge M Custers, Paul A Flierman, Pettie Maas, Tessa Cox, Thierry J H M Van Dessel, Mariette H Gerards, Monique H Mochtar, Catharina A H Janssen, Fulco van der Veen, and Ben Willem J Mol
Immobilisation versus immediate mobilisation after intrauterine insemination: randomised controlled trial
BMJ 2009;339:b4080, doi: 10.1136/bmj.b4080 (Published 29 October 2009)[/b]

Basically the results from the large randomised controlled study,suggested that immediate immobilisation after embryo transfer for 15 minutes improved implantation and pregnancy rates. I took this to mean, after the embryo transfer, stay lying down immediately for 15 minutes. Don't stand up to get dressed then lie down, but stay put on the bed that the transfer was done. Which is what i asked for on wednesday and they kindly agreed to let me stay there for an extra 15 minutes. I did offer the staff the research paper that i took with me, but they didn't want it. I have a copy of the research paper, but don't think i would be allowed to post this due to copyright etc. Hope this information was useful? best wishes, Sharon x


----------



## PKM

Hi Sharon, 

This is interesting but I am a little confused. The title of the study you refer to says 'interuterine insemination' (or IUI). But your comments refer to embryo transfer. With IUI, I think there is now a general feeling that lying down post insemination is advisable. But this is very different to embryo transfer. Which I think many of us might like to see some evidence.

Does the article and study you have found related to those who are undergoing ET as  part of the IFV or ICSI treatment?

I will get DH to look this article up next week, he's a doctor.

Thanks
PKM


----------



## babycrazy

Hi
Just want to put in my experience.
I had DE IVF in Brno CZ Republic May 2006 and again Oct 2009 at two  different clinics. Both clinics had me lay down for at least 30mins after transfer or as long as i wanted, I was transfered/lifted on stretcher  lying down to another bed and wheeled to the rest room. I had blast transfers and got BFP both times, 1st with singleton, this time with twins. 
I though this would be comman practice all over world, so why do UK Dr's/Clinics **** off foreign clinics?? so much,  when most have 60% success rate with DEIVF.
Many angel Blessings on your journey,s to motherhood.
XX
Karen BC


----------



## ang122

Thanks ladies for all the responses.

I think I will insist on a longer lie down after ET, after all your comments I certainly won't want to be walking around straight after, I can't understand why this is not compulsary in all clinics.

I have my DR scan on Wednesday, I will be asking them then for longer time after ET. Then I will be going back to the hotel and resting on that day.

Best of luck to all of you having tx xxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Rachel2 said:


> My one and only pregnancy was after an iui - I lay down all day afterwards on side where I knew the eggs were going to pop out to help the sperm enter that fallopian tube. Don't know if it made a difference but I got a bfp anyway! x


I might try that tomorrow after my IUI, this time I have the whole day off work. I do think the article is more for IUI than IVF.


----------



## CLshark

Re lying down after ET:

I've never done this - having been desperate to pop to the loo straight after ET. In fact, within a couple of hours after my last ET I was on my feet for several hours, rushing about helping at our local swimming pool's 40th birthday party! 

The two times I've achieved a BFP is when I've NOT taken it easy after the embryo transfer! When I have taken it easy I've ended up with a BFN. Probably just a coincidence but my personal experience is that it makes no difference whether you relax or not.


----------



## babycrazy

I did not have to have a full bladder on either of my 2 x ET, so did not have the problem of needing the loo urgently.
X
Karen BC


----------



## Bellini

I have asked Barts Fertility Nurses (London) for their opinion... here is their response...

To Barts:

I was just wondering if it was the normal protocol now at Barts to keep immobile for 15 minutes after Egg Transfer during IVF/ICSI procedures given this research that has just come out? If this isn't the normal protocol, would I please be able to request this for my treatment?

"Conclusion
We found a clinically relevant and statistically significant improvement in ongoing pregnancy rates after 15 minutes of immobilisation, confirming the results of a previous study.5 As immobilisation is easily done and carries very little cost, we suggest incorporating immobilisation as a standard procedure in intrauterine insemination treatment. "

Regards

Bellini
-------------
Their response:

Hi [Bellini]

I am sorry but this is not our protocol in this unit and I am unable to guarantee we would space for you to be able to do this after your transfer as our recovery area is very busy with the egg collections. Also I cannot push for this as the research is for IUI not IVF/ICSI

Barts Fertility Nurses


----------



## pushoz

At Hammersmith, whilst this is with IVF, you are recommended to lie down for 20 minutes following Transfer.  In fact they brign the bed into the theatre were they do the transfer and wheel you back to recovery.  Really shocked that Barts don't adopt this approach.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

ET and IUI are completely different.

Nevertheless, you would have thought it was logical.

However, at my ET I was bursting when I got to the clinic, so much that I thought I would cause a puddle. I had to have a scan, then go through the embryo results with the embryologist, sign a consent form, have the actual transfer. I was really bursting by this point!

Then I laid on the table head down for about 5 mins.
Then was told to go the the loo, and rest for 5 more mins in the ward for going home.
We then had to walk to the car park up the other end of Harley Street and drive home. Have to admit that I did very little for 3 days after all of this! 

We did get a BFP. Sadly I ended up with a missed miscarriage at 17 weeks, but we did get pregnant!


----------



## Leaf

I think 10-15 mins is all that's needed - I'm told it's fine to move around after that. After IVF embryo transfer I was kept flat with knees up - stretchered off of the treatment table then into a bed where I was told to keep my knees up for 15 mins - that's happened every time in Spain. From the posts here, sounds like it's standard procedure in most places. I was glad when they said I could get up and go to the loo though.

Leaf


----------



## billyjean

Hi

I found this topic interesting as i have just had DEIVF in the Ukraine.

After the transfer i stayed in the same chair for about 15 mins, until i then walked into the recovery room, where i stayed for another hour.

Incidentally, i did not need to have a full bladder. The transfer was done after i visited the toilet.

This treatment really differs to the 2x ICSI that i had in a london clinic previously. Then i had my transfers done on a full bladder. Straight afterwards, i was not given any recovery time, and had to make my way home by train and walking. I found out after that they do offer you a driver and car, but don't tell you this unless you know and ask.

I can remember walking really slow as i was still in pain from EC treatment 3 days previously. Looking back, none of this seems right to me.


I am sure that none of this helped. I felt much better treated in a clinic in the Ukraine, for a tratment at a fraction of the price.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

The reason why they ask for a full bladder is so they can use transabdominal ultrasound to guide embyo transfer. You can do it blind, but the catheter should be placed correctly under visualisation.
They also ask for a full bladder as it straightens out the cervix and uterus into a straight line so that the catheter has an easy path and there is no trauma passing the catheter into the uterus.

I guess millions of people are born to the world with naturally fertilised eggs that arrive in the uterus when the mother is walking about, working in the fields or other physical activity and they implant.
It is just logic that not moving around would help, but perhaps it makes no difference.


----------



## billyjean

Hi Hazel

Thanks for explaining why a full bladder is needed. My transfer seemed to go okay though, it was much less fiddlier than the one i had previously with a full bladder. Plus i felt more comfortable and relaxed, because i did'nt feel the need to pee.

I do think, that there should be a recovery period for all patients especially if you have only had egg collection a few days before.

This must all put a bit of trauma to the uterus, unlike someone getting pregnant naturally.


----------



## GretaGarbo

Billyjean,

I had my ET done with the use of a transabdominal ultrasound so they could see where to place the embyros, but I did not have it done with a full bladder. They had no problem visualing the area and like you, I found this much more comfortable as I didn't feel the need to jump up asap to go to the toilet. My ET was the quickest and easiest I've had (really, I honestly didn't realise they'd finished!) and I got a BFP from it, I'm 32 weeks pregnant today. I was left to rest for awhile on the bed - probably about 20 minutes - I'm not sure if this helped or not. 

- Greta.


----------



## billyjean

Hi Greta

I reckon it helped and i've just got a BFP like you. Maybe there needs to be more awareness of this.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

pushoz said:


> At Hammersmith, whilst this is with IVF, you are recommended to lie down for 20 minutes following Transfer. In fact they brign the bed into the theatre were they do the transfer and wheel you back to recovery. Really shocked that Barts don't adopt this approach.


Just seen this...pushoz this may be new at HH as they never said it to me and I was up within a couple of minutes peeing for England the tx that resulted in DD1


----------



## twin 5

Our ivf was 1st atempt and i was asked to lay down i actually fell asleep. 
We got twins x
Good luck ladies H x


----------



## HippyChicky

i didn't realise the full bladder straightened out your cervix and uterus, that explains why when I had IUI the nurse had trouble once trying to get the catheter in, was never told once to have a full bladder for that, but I will remember this for IVF.


----------



## ang122

Hi Ladies

I am glad to see so much discussion on this thread, it really does make you think - whatever kind of treatment you are having, I think it is a strong indication thet resting after ET is very important.

I did not get my BFP, but I am going again to use one of our 13 grade 1 embies very soon!

Good luck to all of you - lets keep our clinics aware of how we feel about 15 minutes rest, they may eventually start to listen?


----------



## HippyChicky

I do know at CFL they have a ward where you can rest afterwards


----------



## nickym

Dont think i'd have coped not being able to nip to the loo after ET...  there would definitely be a puddle on the floor 

x


----------

